# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Hiking poles, whos uses them?

## Ryan_Songhurst

Gday team, just wondering what the general concensus is on hiking poles/ walking sticks? I got yarning to an old biddy up the top of the Rangitata and she couldn't shut up about her bloody walking poles. Having recently had a knee reconstruction (Cartilage out, Torn Meniscus fixed, plus ACL graft) I got thinking about them and I reckon they might be a bit of allright. 
From what I understand they are used to take some of the weight off your knees, ankles etc and seem like they would be bloody good for downhill, which is what originally busted out my knee.
Is there any one technique to using them that works better than others? What about height, what height should they be set up at? Just until they "feel" right?
I have bought one as I was originally concerned about the extra weight but it doesn't weigh very much so im wondering if the benefits of using two are worth it?
Im thinking of taking them into fiordland with me and hope they don't just turn out to be a bloody hinderance and spend all their time strapped to my pack.

----------


## 199p

Im getting a pair after using a single pole a few times on the tops

----------


## Wildman

Have used one for a few years now, including in fiordland, wouldn't be without it now on long trips.

----------


## stug

Walking poles are very good, but not the best in thick bush. They definitely help the knees.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Are they all created equal? I see some are $20 and some are $200! Im guessing the more expensive ones use a more durable alloy. Might just use some cheapys for a start and see how they go, im all for saving my knees though so more than happy to get decent ones if they work out.
Three years ago I would have laughed any of my mates off the mountain if they turned up with a pair but they are looking very attractive right now! (the poles, not the mates..)

----------


## ebf

yup, definitely worth a go if you want to reduce knee strain.

i started using them for fly-fishing and now use at least 1 for general tramping as well. they have saved me from several slips & trips.

try to get telescoping ones, so that you can adjust the length depending on uphill, downhill etc. rubber grip on the bottom is good too, the ones with metal tips are insanely noisy on rocks.

an older model I have has a "shock absorber" built into the bottom, nice feature.

----------


## 199p

Carbon fiber macpack ones are on special atm

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Carbon fiber macpack ones are on special atm


Cheers! Off to have a nosey, although, isn't EVERYTHING from Macpac ALWAYS on sale/special.... 
 :ORLY:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

They look like the business for river crossings too I reckon?

----------


## Tommy

I suppose as an added bonus you'll have two fly poles when you set up camp for the night... I like the idea of them come downhill time, my left knee is fucked

PS they were all the rage in Grey Lynn last year, I'd have packs of 10-15 babyboomers pavement-skiing on the (100% flat) past my workshop... Priceless

----------


## BRADS

Yep use Mac pac carbon poles 
Great for shithouse ankles and knees 
Also saves lots of energy on up hills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> I suppose as an added bonus you'll have two fly poles when you set up camp for the night... I like the idea of them come downhill time, my left knee is fucked
> 
> PS they were all the rage in Grey Lynn last year, I'd have packs of 10-15 babyboomers pavement-skiing on the (100% flat) past my workshop... Priceless


Hahaha think we still used the t3

----------


## res

I use and love them. angled grips,easy length adjustment,spring loaded,concave carbide tips. two is much better than one. I find I go faster-esp on rough ground ,feel like I'm using less energy(99.9% sure this is in my head) and it takes a lot of stress of my lower body. I have bad knees(thanks D.O.C.) and it helps a lot with them but the man thing is my f*#ked ankle (thanks sports) gets hurt a lot less.the last point is the main reason I use them as have had to sit tight for a day or two a few times before I started using them and never since.

----------


## ANTSMAN

Best thing i ever bought. 80$ from bivouac. Gives you  more stability esp going downhill. Have saved me arsing up many times. The benefits for those with bung knees ankles eyc far far far outweigh the negatives. Also Ryan try light weighting or ultra lightweighting your gear. I dont mean cutting  the handle off your toothbrush. I mean pack sleep gear shelter boots. Makes a biiiig diff.

----------


## GravelBen

I use them, especially for long trips with heavy packs. As said 2 can be a pain in thick bush, but the rest of the time they're great for reducing load and impact on the legs. My knees are solid downhill but I definitely go up hills with a heavy pack faster if I'm using granny poles, lets the arms do some work too.

I have a pair of macpac carbon fibre ones which weigh bugger all, they're tougher than I thought too - fell over once and sat sideways on one with the end stuck between rocks, felt it bend like a banana and it sprung straight again when I took the weight off it.

Make sure you get ones with external clamps for the telescoping adjustment, the twist-lock mechanicanisms you get on some poles are rubbish.

As far as pole height goes, set them so your elbows are at a right angle when the pole is on the ground and you'll be about right. Some people shorten them a bit for steep uphills and lengthen them a bit for steep downhills, but I don't really bother with that.

----------


## Carpe Diem

These are pretty good if you are a summit club member at Kathmandu.

Outdoor Clothing - Camping & Travel Gear - Kathmandu

They used to also stock a carbon fibre one that folds real small - like 25-30 cm for about $30.00 on special that I bought a mate for xmas a couple of years ago and he thrashes it and was so impressed bought a mate for it!!!

Also uses them a Fly poles for his tarp tent. Can't lose!!

----------


## Mathias

Yep I do, make useful shooting stick too. Easier on the ole knees  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ryanm

> I use them, especially for long trips with heavy packs. As said 2 can be a pain in thick bush, but the rest of the time they're great for reducing load and impact on the legs. My knees are solid downhill but I definitely go up hills with a heavy pack faster if I'm using granny poles, lets the arms do some work too.
> 
> I have a pair of macpac carbon fibre ones which weigh bugger all, they're tougher than I thought too - fell over once and sat sideways on one with the end stuck between rocks, felt it bend like a banana and it sprung straight again when I took the weight off it.
> 
> Make sure you get ones with external clamps for the telescoping adjustment, the twist-lock mechanicanisms you get on some poles are rubbish.
> 
> As far as pole height goes, set them so your elbows are at a right angle when the pole is on the ground and you'll be about right. Some people shorten them a bit for steep uphills and lengthen them a bit for steep downhills, but I don't really bother with that.


External clamps are the way to go. Some of the cheaper ones with twist lock just let go when you put weight on them. Usuall story you get what you pay for.

----------


## Wildman

> External clamps are the way to go. Some of the cheaper ones with twist lock just let go when you put weight on them. Usuall story you get what you pay for.


Leki have internal locks and they are great. Don't get caught in shit like those clamps.

----------


## GravelBen

I expect their twist locks are better than most, but you may notice the more expensive Lekis have external clamps  :Wink: 

I haven't any trouble with the clamps getting caught, just the baskets on the end. They ripped off eventually, but they aren't so good in snow after that.

Used to have some twist lock macpac poles but they used to loosen themselves off sporadically (worst in tussock) and then let you down (literally) when you went to lean on them on something steep.

----------


## Spudattack

A shoulder length lancewood staff for me, great for descents and moving thick, wet bush out the way, bit heavier than those new telescopic jobs though!

----------


## Shearer

All of the above.
I have been using them for a few years now.
Don't piss around with one. Once you've used 2 you will never go back.
Collapsible and easy to store out of the way when you don't need them, great for crossing rivers and a huge help up hill and down. As others have said, vary the length depending on what you are doing. Handy fly poles too.

----------


## 199p

Macpac carbons are only $140 atm

----------


## Nibblet

> Macpac carbons are only $140 atm


For a pair?

----------


## HNTMAD

> Im getting a pair after using a single pole a few times on the tops


Seen you use one in the bush too 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> For a pair?


Yip

----------


## 199p

> Seen you use one in the bush too 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Yeah mate thick horrible shit and worked a treat

----------


## SiB

I endorse the two pole trick.  Did a steep ascent/descent day way a couple of years ago, my fitness wasn't 100% and they made the difference.  I was not sore the next day either and absolutely attribute that to how they share the load over your body

----------


## Woody

Yep. Poles are great.

----------


## PerazziSC3

just bought a pair of aluminium ones from macpac for $60ish, only 60 grams heavier than carbon according to the stats

----------


## Wildman

> Everyone I have seen using them leaned way forward when they walked, which I imagine makes them superb. Leaning forward into your pack straps without poles will wreck your knees. Probably still wreck them, but not everyone can stand tall in a heavy pack. 
> 
> I'v used one stick for ever, but its a 4lb hammer with 1200mm handle. Great for clearing ferns out of the way.


Strange thing to carry hunting tussock,  a hammer....

----------


## TeRei

> Strange thing to carry hunting tussock,  a hammer....


Not as strange as carrying a rifle hunting.

----------


## Wildman

> Not as strange as carrying a rifle hunting.


Get your dog to carry it in their dog pack?

----------


## Damnitchy

Have used two poles. Black Diamond with external clamps. Bombproof and have used them for years. Cheaper than a knee replacement. From my experience buy once, cry once, never buy again. Unless you are a gear head  that won't be anyone on this forum would it? 

Had Leki for years and the internal mechanism stuffs up when the aluminum pole corrodes on the inside. Or the screw mechanism gets worn. All easily fixed but a pain. They are my lend out pair now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

bloody great 
length of 25mmthick manuka for me.great duckshooting ,for water depths ,testing shitty ground and makes a great coolie type carrying handle for decoys etc or birds when im ball tooled up and packs on board.actaully more than once its saved me arsing up in swampor mud and its handy to poke GSP follower in the arse if he gets a little toey-Poke him then invite him to run wedding tackle first onto the blunt end.Hehehehe

----------


## 223nut

> Cheers! Off to have a nosey, although, isn't EVERYTHING from Macpac ALWAYS on sale/special....


Only if it isnt at kathmandu

----------

